# motion sensor that only works at night



## acm1985 (Mar 10, 2008)

does anyone know where I could get a motion sensor can be set to only work at night


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

acm1985 said:


> does anyone know where I could get a motion sensor can be set to only work at night


You can get one of the replacement sensors for the motion sensor/security lighting systems at Walmart for about $10.

Some of them do have a light sensor that keeps them from operating during the daytime.

You'll have to figure out how to wire it into your particular application, but it's not very difficult.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I think we got the one for our driveway at Home Depot. A lot of them (if not most/all now) have a photo sensor for this very purpose. This is assuming your planning to hack the standard outdoor motion light. I just hooked one up to one of my props yesterday and it works very well.

I think Home Depot, Lowes, and even Walmart should have some. You may have to read the box or even take a quick look inside.


----------

